# apache_enable, apache_flags, mysql_enable not found



## adminoob (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello,

I'm trying to get a web server running (FreeBSD 7.2, i386 if it matters) but I ran into trouble when Apache wouldn't start. Whenever I run:


```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache.sh start
```

or rcvar, or status, etc...

I get:


```
apache_enable: not found
apache_flags: not found
mysql_enable: not found
```

...I checked /etc/rc.conf, and I do have values set to YES, -DSSL and YES, for the respective variables.

I'm not sure what's wrong. I am a total noob at this so I could be completely overlooking something. Any help greatly appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## adminoob (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm also new to this forum... Very sorry for putting it in the "Networking" and not "Web and Network Services". I'm kind of tired...


----------



## anomie (Jun 15, 2009)

Please post your rc.conf contents.


----------



## vivek (Jun 15, 2009)

Also specify software version - is it apache 1.3 or 2.0 or 2.2?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2009)

adminoob said:
			
		

> ```
> /usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache.sh start
> ```


This doesn't look right. How did you install apache? What version?


----------



## adminoob (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm using apache 1.3, I installed it by running


```
make install
```

in /usr/ports/www/apache13-modssl

Here's rc.conf:


```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Fri May 15 19:38:38 2009
# Created: Fri May 15 19:38:38 2009
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname=".no-domain-set.bellcanada"
ifconfig_sk0="DHCP"
inetd_enable="YES"
keymap="us.iso"
linux_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
saver="warp"
blanktime="300"
sshd_enable="YES"
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Fri May 22 18:44:15 2009
saver="dragon"
blanktime="600"
apache_enable ="YES" 
apache_flags ="-DSSL"
mysql_enable="YES"
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2009)

adminoob said:
			
		

> ```
> apache_enable ="YES"
> apache_flags ="-DSSL"
> ```


Remove the space before the = :e


----------



## adminoob (Jun 15, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Remove the space before the = :e



Wow... Haha thanks, that fixed it. :OO


----------

